# A/C hissing...



## djStriknyne (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm sure some of you know what Im talking about... when I run my A/C, I hear this hissing sound periodically. at first it sounded almost like a blow-off valve and would only do it between shifts during hard acceleration, but now its starting to sound more like a screetching sound and does it at random. I know its not just my car cuz I've heard other altima's making the same sound. if anyone knows how to fix this, or at least can Identify the problem, PLEASE let me know.... its the most annoying thing in the world.

*96 Altima SE 5spd.*


----------

